# Sudden greenish discharge from one eye



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I noticed yesterday that Desmond had some gross eye discharge; it was thick and mucus-like with a green/yellow color to it. I thought it was just a normal eye "boogie", so I just wiped it off of course. However, it kept coming back last night and now this morning. He keeps pawing at his face, which I know means he's in some discomfort. I can see that the discharge is all up inside the inner corner of his eye when I look into it... it's really gross, and has this horrible metallic smell to it. I've never seen this before on him, so I'm a little concerned. 
It's only in his right eye. What do you think it could be? I'll be calling the vet this afternoon to get their opinion, but figured I would ask if you guys have experienced anything like it.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Get him in a get it checked. It could be a number of things really and without checking, they won't know what's wrong. It could be anything (ulcer, conjunctivitis, foreign body, etc...). Let us know what you find out!! Hope it's nothing serious!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a persian cat and when the gunk in her eyes gets greenish it is usually conjunctivitis. My vet prescribes Fucithamic ointment. it can be used on both cats and dogs. clears up in about a week


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Any colored discharge with an odd smell that keeps coming back needs to be checked out by the vet. 

Hopefully it isn't anything major and a simple antibiotic for a few days will clear it up! Mia had an eye infection last year that cleared up in about a week of antibiotics.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

For future reference, it WAS conjunctivitis (pretty badly inflamed, too, according to the vet). He's on eye drops for the next week, he said it should clear up within a few days. 
Most likely from some sort of physical trauma (there were no cuts or visible wounds)... we do play rough and hands fly and occasionally bop into faces, I'm sure it was just an accident from me or my family (who was all in town and LOVE to wrestle with Des) Woops! ): We'll be more careful.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im glad it was only that, and nothing more serious!! Hope he feels better soon! Riley has had conjunctavitis before (and ulcers, dry eye, eye surgery, cuts), and it cleared up just fine!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope Desmond is feeling better now. The eye drop should do the trick.

Nickel had that kind of discharge from one of his eyes too - actually three incidents on the same eye. The vet said it's conjunctivitis. The eye drop did clear it up pretty quickly, within 2 days. Those incidents happened when he was teething and the vet said that might have something to do with it too. After he's done teething, he hasn't had any of those greenish discharge any more.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I thought that's what it might be, so glad you got the drops so he can feel more comfortable. Honestly, there isn't a part of our poodles we're spared worrying about it, is there? Hope Des is 100% well real soon.


----------

